# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  04.06. todnau?

## general

Geht morgen jemand von euch nach Todnau? Ich werde gehen. Sollte schon offen sein, oder?

----------


## Joker

ist des ned a weng weit von luzern ? (höhöhö)

lift sollte ab anfang juni täglich fahren,
die "garage" ist halt geschlossen aber des sollte ja nix machen ,)

----------


## general

so ca 1 1/2 stunden ohne stau

----------


## Joker

ups, sorry, editiert statt geantwortet ;(

----------

